# Berklee, Thinkspace Question



## nik (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey guys, 
i just took a look at Berklee music and Thinkspace. Since i am from euroope i cant get financial aid and will not be able to make the full degree at Berklee. But there are some courses i am interested in : Orchestration 1& 2, and composing and producing Electronic Music 1&2. Since i have some knowledge in Orchestration and took a look at the syllabus, i saw that many lessons cover things like: introducing the String section and so on. I am wondering if i should skip the first one ? And are the Berklee Courses good? How much Efoort to i have to put into a 12 weeks course?
Would be great if u share your experiences with me.

Second i also took a look at Thinkspace. Its cheaper and there are Cinematic Orchestration and the Composing for Media and Harmony Bundles. Can u guys recommend the Thinkspace Courses? And if so would u take the Gold version over the normal one?

Thx a lot 
Best Regards
Nik


----------



## passsacaglia (Dec 30, 2016)

@nik Go Evenant!!! Soo much more for the money - haven't done any thinkspace or berklee stuff but...from what I know, and after been into all the Evenant courses they're simply The best. Everything that you want to learn, is there. And with that I mean everything, you won't need more. But ofc you can always learn more 
But for the price, it's...simply outstanding.


----------



## lucky909091 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thinkspace Education is not really cheap, but you will learn a lot within a short time with additional assessments of professional composers. I like my course at Thinkspace very much and I can recommend them.


----------



## nik (Dec 30, 2016)

passsacaglia said:


> @nik Go Evenant!!! Soo much more for the money - haven't done any thinkspace or berklee stuff but...from what I know, and after been into all the Evenant courses they're simply The best. Everything that you want to learn, is there. And with that I mean everything, you won't need more. But ofc you can always learn more
> But for the price, it's...simply outstanding.


Hey,thx for the answer,i already did the evenant courses on trailer music and composition from beginning to the end..the were really cool and surely worth the money,but i feel they only scratch the surface off many topics


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 30, 2016)

Passacaglia, I'm not sure how you can say the Evenant course are the best or so much more for the money than ThinkSpace or Berklee when you haven't taken a single course from either. I'm not disputing that Evenant course are not good because I haven't taken any of them. I can say the ThinkSpace courses are very solid because I'm currently doing the MFA in Professional Compositon and Orchestration.

And there is no course where you learn everything. You contradict yourself by then saying you can always learn more. If you learn everything in the Evenant courses than there is no more to learn. Although I couldn't say TS is the best since I haven't taken other courses in this area to compare, I will say they are all very solid and very well organized. I have several music degrees and have taught at many colleges and there is no "best" program that teaches you everything.


----------



## passsacaglia (Dec 30, 2016)

True, just wanted to shoutout how good they are tho  And yes, just what Iv heard from buddies I know. 
What material you get from the courses and for the price they are extremely smacked with stuff -and customer service, feedback is great. Plus they're and will updating it with time with more stuff which is good.

Just my 2c's, super happy with everything in it and for the price whats out there they are hard to beat.


----------



## agarner32 (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm sure the Evenant courses are very good for the price although I couldn't say for sure since I've not taken any. I will say the nice thing about TS courses is that you get assignments on real projects that include feedback from working professionals. And, you are always able to ask questions about concepts that are unclear and apply them to projects. In some instances, I've asked a question and received a lenthgy reponse including a specially made video to help me visualize a concept. Perhaps I'll try one of Evenant's courses sometime. They look like a good value and I'm sure there is plenty to learn from them for most people.

Perhaps somebody who has taken some of the Berklee courses will chime in. Because I am in the graduate program at TS I have access to the other courses for free. I can say they are all very solid and well put together. In my opinion, although there are some very good online music courses, nothing beats a face to face program in my opinion. None of these will compare to a degree from a school such as USC in film score composing, but not everybody can go there or afford it.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 30, 2016)

http://mikeverta.com/product-category/masterclasses/


----------

